
Finland plans to give every citizen a basic income of 800 euros a month - sebkomianos
http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2015/12/06/comment-finland-plans-give-every-citizen-basic-income-800-euros-month
======
ColinWright
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10685076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10685076)

